
This new web browser made me give up Chrome - technologizer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3054029/this-new-web-browser-made-me-give-up-google-chrome
======
Albright
SYAC: Vivaldi, the new Blink/Node.js hybrid from former Opera people PLEASE
STOP TRYING TO MAKE NODE.JS DESKTOP APPLICATIONS A THING GUYS.

